# Festplatte und DVD Laufwerk an ein IDE Kabel?



## Menthe (26. August 2008)

Hi, ich baue mir gerade aus ein paar älteren teilen einen Zweit Rechner zusammen. Nun wollte ich gerne Wissen ob man eine Festplatte und ein DVD-Laufwerk an ein IDE Kabel hängen kann, oder ob man zwei braucht.
Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort


----------



## SkastYX (26. August 2008)

Hatte ich eine ganze Weile, und nie ein Problem gehabt.

HDD: Master
CD:   Slave


----------



## DanielX (26. August 2008)

Läuft ohne Probleme, habs auch so.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2008)

Ok, danke.


----------



## ED101 (29. August 2008)

Es kann nur u.U. zu geringen Performanceverlusten kommen. Wichtig ist das Optische Lw als Slave und nicht als Master zu konfigurieren das es sonst wirklich langsam wird.


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

Man kann auch beide als CSEL Jumpern.


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man kann auch beide als CSEL Jumpern.



Wuerde ich lassen, bisher hat das bei mir immer zu mehr Komplikationen gefuehrt als das es geholfen hat. Bei manchen Kabeln funktioniert das auch gar nicht.


----------



## auRiuM (31. August 2008)

auf jedenfall die festplatte als master setzten, wobei das schon nach gründen der kabelführung einfacher ist.


----------



## Menthe (31. August 2008)

Ok funktioniert ohne Probleme, danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## k-b (31. August 2008)

auRiuM schrieb:


> auf jedenfall die festplatte als master setzten, wobei das schon nach gründen der kabelführung einfacher ist.


Das ist mir neu, dass man auf die Steckplätze vom Kabel achten muss..


----------



## Doenner (1. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu, dass man auf die Steckplätze vom Kabel achten muss..


 
nur wenn du Cableselected jumperst.


----------

